# New person seeking advice on ponies



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, everyone. This is the first time I have been on this site...but I saw some familiar names, so here is my question(s). My husband and I are expecting grandchildren in the form of a boy and girl twins. We are thrilled! We are thinking about ponies for them. We raise goats and chickens...never any horses or donkeys, etc. Obviously it will be some time before the babies will be ready to appreciate their ponies...but we took 2 years before we bought our first goats and know it pays to start EARLY learning about a new animal. Any advice, recommendations on reading material, etc. would really be appreciated...we have read online in the brief time since we learned of the twins (due in March) that ponies do not need the same type of pasture as horses, should be at least 10 years old and used to children and eat grass hay (we feed our Nubians alfalfa). That is about all we "know" and we don't really "know" that!! LOL. Thanks for any addtions or subtractions you can make to our limited knowledge base. We want to do this right and have a long and successful life for the ponies at our place.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I would wait to get ponies until you've had a chance to learn more about caring for equines. I'd find a place in the area where you can learn about horses, and have hands on experience. Ideally, it would be someplace where the twins would be able to go and learn how to ride. Then, when the kids have become fairly confident, then I would have someone that knows what they're doing help you find ponies that are appropriate for their abilities.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, perhaps there is no other way to learn about ponies? I know when we were researching goats for TWO YEARS before buying one (actually, three) we visited several goat breeders, read material that was recommended and did lots of research online...partially by visiting the really nice web sites of some great breeders: Black Mesa in AZ was one of the best. Obviously, we were not planning on riding the goats...or actually even having them pull cars or carry back packs...but we did learn a heck of a lot about diseases and testing! It is our understanding (perhaps wrong?) that ponies are different from horses in the type and amount of pasture they require (?) we know nothing about the medications or immunizations. Anyway, thanks for what I'm sure is great advice. I will visit here occasionally and see what we can pick up.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Horses, and ponies, are so different from other farm animals. They need much more handling, vetting, farrier work, feed and hay....it is a lot to learn! My advice...read everything yu can about pony care, training, handling, and feeding. They can founder easily on lush grass, so you will need to know how to avoid issues like that...

It isn't impossible to learn by reading everything you can, and I do think going to a good breeders place and having them "show you the ropes" is a good plan. Find someone who will help you learn how to care for ponies, including grooming, making vet trips for vaccinations and teeth floating. Asking your local equine vet about pony owners and care is a good step in the right direction. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Join 4-H, or Pony Club. If you explain to a club leader that you have pending arrivals and are wanting to get a head start on horse ownership they should be glad to have you and even more so if you can help as an associate leader.

Go to the County Extension office, they have great resources for beginning horse folks and - bonus - they are cheap.

Others have already mentioned shadowing other horse owners.

Look into leasing to begin with.

And - to a certain degree - the best teacher is experience. Take the leap and get a pony. If you get the pony before your grandkids are ready then the pony will be comfortable on your property and comfortable with you before you introduce the "newness" that is a young rider.

Also be aware that your grandkids will ride for maybe ten minutes a day a few days a week. You are going to have to be responsible for the remainder of the needed exercise, even if its just on a longe line.

I would love to share my personal experience with a child and pony but I cannot figure out how to do that without sounding like I am disparaging ponies as a whole. All I will say is don't discount the value of a well trained, small horse.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We have a farrier (retired) who lives about a mile from us...I will contact him. How often is average for a pony to be in need of "new shoes?" Our property is in MO. in the Ozarks and is heavily treed...perfect for goats, but we will more than likely be feeding hay to the ponies for their main food source. We feed about 6 pounds of good KA alfalfa to each of the Nubians per day...no grain except for does in milk. Do ponies require grain? How much hay? I have "heard" that Shetland ponies can bite and otherwise be unfriendly...not sure when or where I heard that...but I remember it! Honestly, we are thinking pony rather than horse for two reasons: less hay to feed a smaller animal(s) and the area we have fenced is about 2 acres with a nice, newer shelter and separate paddock area measuring 100x100. The land is typical Ozarks rock...we grow nice rocks here! It is exactly "personal experience" (good or bad) that I am looking for...they add up and help making decisions! Thanks!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Horses and Ponies can be expensive.

They need a trim, at least, every 8 weeks. If you have rocky ground, them some need shoes to stay sound.

They need to be de wormed at least every 8 weeks... though now a days it is better for your Vet to do a fecal sample to see what kinds of worms your pony picks up.

Your pony will need yearly vaccines, what you will need, will depend on the area you live.
Mine get a 5 way vaccines, which includes tetanus, WNV, Potomac vaccine and Rabies.. since there is a lot of Rabies in this area.

Ponies don't bite any more than any other horse,, to be a good animal, they have had to have the proper training.

Most ponies do not require grain, and can make many of them very hot and hard to handle.
A good grass hay, how much, again, depends on the pony, and the weather. In winter they tend to eat more so they can keep warm.

They need to be fed at least twice a day, every day, about the same time, to make sure they don't colic.
This has to be done in ALL kinds of weather.

What kind of fencing do you have? 

You will need the proper tack.. not some cheap stuff off the rack. You will need a saddle that fits your pony properly.
If you don't your grandkids could be hurt, or you could hurt and sour the pony with pain caused by ill fitting tack.

Would also need a head stall, a properly sized bit , halter, grooming supplies and so on.

Your grandkids should have ASTM rated and properly fitted helmets.

In all honesty, as others have said... people have no idea how much work horses or ponies are. Usually shocked at what it entails. 

It is better to join a 4-H, or a pony club, get lessons.. learn what needs to be done.
That way, you can see if this is really something you want to do, or if the children are interested.

Horses are more a way of life.
Me,the short version.. Had lessons, starting when I was 5 years old. Got older, worked in barns, mucking out..doing all the grunge work... took more lessons, Both western and traditional Dressage... Learned and was taught how to properly to train horses, Learned, took tests, got certified as a teacher, worked at Rent strings, years, and years pass.. Was certified as a trainer... but by that time, I figured out I did not have patients to teach people to ride.. what came very naturally to me... was hard for others.....
then onto working at private barns, work with High School Andalusian.. aka Airs above Ground... Also learning to drive, work drafts and train driving horses at the time. 
Have done Icelandic horse rescues,, and helped people with problem Icelandics.
I have spent years, continuing to learn ... 
Some people have the horse disease, no matter how hard the work is.
I am now 50, can't do as much as I used too. I can no longer ride High school horses, as I broke my back 8 years ago this month... 
Still ride my Icelandic's, drive my miniature horses.. I help others when I can.

Anyway... Is my very long winded way to say...

Take lessons first...


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you! I think this is good information to get us started. We were city born and bred and moved to the country 16 years ago. Everything is a learning experience in life and no doubt having a pony or two will be the same. We fully intend to talk to our vets (we have 3 that we see for different reasons) and we do have access to some "horse people" who have had life long experience with owning horses...something we did NOT have when we began the adventure with goats. Obviously, we are never going to have the emersion that someone like bergere has...but if we can locate older, well trained, fit animals that are experienced and willing "people ponies" then I think we can master enough of the basics to make their lives pleasant and healthy. 
To answer some of your questions: our fencing is woven wire 4x4 sheep and goat fencing professionally installed. We have never had an escape by any of the goats or Pyrs...as you know goats flow like water through weak fencing. It was very expensive and worth every single penny! I am enclosing a photo of a VERY heavy tree that fell on the fencing this past year...the fence bent, but it held. The paddock of the future pony area has a second layer of horse fencing which we laid over the sheep and goat fencing to keep small kids from getting noses nipped by passing coyotes! It never happened, but we could imagine it happening...
We feed our goats twice a day at regular times...same with the milking of our does (we hand raise the kids). We understand the commitment that is necessary and are willing to make the sacrifice. I missed our youngest son's Rehearsal Dinner and was late to the wedding festivities the next day due to someone needing to be here to feed and milk the goats at the right time, if that gives you any indication of our dedication to our herd.
We will use the time between now and the purchase of these animals to prepare the area, learn about the necessary and proper tack and in all ways be very serious about the care of them. Nothing can replace experience and we will NEVER have the devotion to horses that life long, die hard horse people have...but we will do better than OK...guarantee it.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I agree that the best thing you can do is find someone locally that raises (or has) ponies and work with them over a period of time.

Second, since obviously this is not going to be 'the kids are going to start riding 6 months from now' it may be more practical to plan on a lead line pony to start off with. Find an older, slower pony that is good on the ground with small children and if the kids start early enough, you begin by leading the pony around while they are riding. They can learn how to 'handle' a pony, help with the grooming, etc. and by being led to begin with, will learn to balance and get confident before they graduate to actually 'steering' themselves.

This will also give you time to get comfortable with a pony ... and pony care ... yourselves and be sure that the pony is well mannered, not inclined to nip or kick.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

This has very strong appeal to me...primarily because I am not a rider! Never will be. BUT I am a very good leader...LOL! My daughter-in-law is a rider (mother to be of the twins) and while she never participated in rodeo or shows of one kind or another, she does know how to ride. That will be helpful.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

You're getting good information here. I have kids & I've had horses for 30 years now. I think your best bet would be to learn all you can, then wait. Maybe get an old, semi-retired horse you could lead them around on if you feel you MUST get something. This is a $$$$$$$ proposition, and there's no guarantee that either kid will WANT to ride. I've had horses my girls' whole lives. The older one would ride even if she was sick with pneumonia. The younger one could take it or leave it. I work PT for a couple that are life-long horse people. Mom holds some amateur show jumping records. Dad was in charge of the Scot's Guards horses when he was in the military at home. One of their girls rides at a high level. The other hates horses :0

I have 4 horses here at the moment - my shire, two Oldenburg X borders, and a borrowed pony. They cost as much to feed as 8 head of cattle, and they don't eat grain. I'm leaning toward getting rid of them. My older daughter would be heartbroken. But the expense is staggering and they don't get much use. Horse hay comes in all varieties of grass and alfalfa. But it must be horse quality. They're not ruminants. Stuff that cattle could eat no problem could kill them. So added expense there. It costs $40-$60 for a trim every 6-8 weeks in my area. Spring and winter vaccines, worming, etc add up. Not to mention illness or injury. And the less you know about them, the more often you will have to call the vet. (If that makes sense.)

Finding a decent backyard pony (or horse) is hard work. You're trusting this animal with your child's life. Most people are looking for beginner safe horses. Most horses for sale are not beginner safe. Odds are they won't get worked with any consistency at home, and that can make for a sour and dangerous equine. One that you can't sell if it ends up not getting used. I'm a pretty advanced rider, but my last "at home" horse was a former staff horse from the hunt that was 19 & banged up from his long, successful career. Great head on his shoulders and consistent even with the little time I had to devote to riding. 

My best friend has twin boys. I know it's not what you want to hear, but I would use the pony money to pay for a night doula for the parents once a week, and tuck some away for riding lessons when the kids are ready


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We have four living children...I completely get it that some kids "do" and some kids "do NOT" regarding anything!! We are at the beginning...no final decision has been reached. Inquiries here are part of the process. Exploring things like 1) is our land suitable for ponies (not horses, if I understand correctly, that horses NEED grass pasture...and lots of it...but ponies do not???) 2) is our fencing adequate (we sure as heck cannot change it) 3) what are the costs in feed...both $$$ and storage, LIFTING (ugh!) The alfalfa bales for our goats weigh 70 plus pounds each and we do the lifting...square bales...we do not have the equipment for moving the big, round bales. 4) do we have the time to devote to animals who will be ridden only when the children visit? So, lots to consider! All of your experiences are helping us get a true picture of being a pony owner. I do appreciate you taking the time to share!!


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmmm.

1) hard to tell. How big is the pen? What kind if trees? Some are poisonous to equines - oak & cherry that I know of. 

2) depending on your comfort level, you might cap the tops of the t posts. They sell a purpose-built doohickey for that. But I think you can also use the caps from laundry detergent bottles for the same.

3) Bale weights vary depending on moisture context and baler adjustments 
The mixed grass I had last week weighed about 55 each. The orchard I have now weighs about 70. I paid $6 a bale for 50 of them. So $300. Most hay guys take only cash unless they know you. I don't feed hay in the summer, but I'm averaging 2.5-3 bales a day now, depending on weather conditions. So $12-$18 a day in hay.
Four equines, total body weight of about 4000 pounds. 1-3% of body weight in forage a day. I have a mineral block for mine. Depending on hay quality, I may supplement with a little ChaffeHaye - a bagged alfalfa forage product. A $16.99 bag lasts us about 3-4 days. 

You will need to hay year round because you can't grow grass in that wooded area. Figure your numbers accordingly. Rounds are more economical, but horse quality are unheard of in many parts of the country. And you need a tractor or favorable geographical conditions that allow rolling them if you are tractor less. Most I've seen weigh 800, go for about $50.

4) no. You will never have enough time to take care
Of them. They take more time than all my other animals combined unless it's calving season. Lots of crazy people do it anyway, as evidenced by this thread. It's a lifestyle choice only you can make. 

Saddles coat about $500 here. Bridles about $50. Blankets $75-250. Farrier $40 per horse per pop.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

No reason to buy only 10+ older horses. 
Go ask around at some horse farms about volunteer work. Ones that let you help out, should also be willing to answer any and all Qs you might have.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders.


Now that I have seen your fence... I would highly, highly recommend running hot wire, towards the top and pony butt scratching height.. or you won't have have a good fence for long.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

On the subject of hay, I would price out square bales locally. I feed rounds, BUT that is to 3 full sized horses. A pony needs much less and would get fat and probably founder on unlimited hay. 1-3% body weight is about right.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

These are what I use to top my fencing. That way, if I or someone gets tossed and unlucky, we do not get impaled by the T posts. They will fit many sizes.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0735a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

You can also slit Tennis balls to do the same thing.. but around here, they are more spendy than the caps.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We borrow pretty much full time from a friend a small pony or 2. She uses them for her business otherwise they live at my house. Its great arrangement for the both of us.

My younger children ride them and when we go backpacking the ponies pack in a lot of stuff for us. Shetland ponies are great for people who like to backpack but have small children or cant carry in what they need. They are the right size IMO for backpacking.

We use 2 strand hot wire fence for containing the ponies. Works great.

Saddles in the pony size can be had for about $100 around here. With as much time as you have you can just keep your eyes open for a great deal on Craigslist, yard sales and the such. We found a great saddle at a yard sale WITH stand for $10.

Doesn't cost us much to feed. I trade work for their hay. They don't each much either. I keep straw at all times in their feeder but then feed a grass/light alfalfa mix twice daily. After they eat their hay they can nibble on the straw which I feel is important to keep their gut moving especially during the winter.

Pony's being so much lighter than horses don't do as much damage to pasture from what I see. We have 2 larger ponies ( they weigh about 800+) in a pasture right next to some horses. Huge difference in the looks of the pasture. Horse pasture is eaten up and a torn up from hooves, pony pasture still has lots of grass and not nearly as torn up.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Specifically addressing those who think we need to put a hot wire (at least one) on the fencing. I assume (maybe wrongly) the concern is that the ponies will "walk it down?" I know lots of Nubian owners use hot wire for that reason. Our girls weigh in the 200 pound range and the bucks are around 250-300 pounds and they really lean on those fences with no damage...would a small sized pony(s) be that much harder on the fencing? Or is there some other reason I am missing? I know that the word "pony" can mean an "almost small horse" but I think we would definitely be looking for a smaller animal...maybe not even as tall as our bucks.
The idea for the T-posts is great! LOL. Thanks. Nothing like being impaled to ruin your day!
The alfalfa hay we buy for the goats is from KA out of Ava, MO. It runs us about $13.00 for a square bale weighing roughly 70 pounds. Again, our understanding is that alfalfa is too rich for ponies. We can get good horse quality square bales at our local feed store...actually from several sources...for much less. The feed store owner is a former national barrel racing competitor and owns horses to this day. She is one of our contacts for locating a good pony(s). Thanks again to all of you!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Not walk it down, so much is stretch in out... itching themselves like a kitty cat rubs on your legs.. just with tons more force.. and those itchy butts. Those itchy butts can do a lot of damage.
Don't ask me how I know. :spinsmiley:

Why all my fence,, from woven field fence to heavy duty cattle panels.. have hot wire on it.
OK that and to keep the predators out.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Bear with me here, I found some pics of the bucks trying their best to destroy the fencing!
The stuff always bounces right back...but maybe I just don't get the difference between a buck and a small pony!! The last photo is the paddock area (100x100) where the ponies would be housed...the little house in the background is NOT the house for the ponies...it was for a little buck we had to keep separated from the big boys and also the girls due to his age.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LOL Just wait... you will see. 

I have goats and sheep too... they are not as hard on fencing as even a miniature horse is.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

One thing....you keep saying small ponies. How long do you want your grandkids to be able to ride them? If more than a year or more, you can't gt very small ponies or the kids will quickly outgrow them. Please consider a larger pony breed, one the children can safely ride at a young age, but they can grow up on the pony, too. 12 hands is a good size.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

You have convinced me! LOL! I do NOT understand the difference. Obviously we will have to get wired or lose our fence!
As to size: At the present we have (including the twins who are not born) 4 grandchildren under the age of 2 years. We honestly expect more to come (fingers crossed) in the next few years. So, a small pony should not be outgrown by all of them for some years...long enough to see who really likes to ride and if we should be considering larger animals at all.
The pony we are considering now will be the starter, beginner for ALL of us...kids and adults and I think that due to our lack of experience all the way around a small, older, child friendly line pony is the way to go even if it means that the pony will be retired in 10 years.
Also, reading back over the comments: oak trees are poisonous to horses/ponies? We definitely have oak trees...all kinds of oak trees! What part is poisonous? I have to tell you that many people honestly believe that oak leaves and acorns are poisonous to goats, too. Not true in our experience. Ours eat the leaves fresh and dried and as many acorns as they can consume every fall PLUS they love the bark so much that we have to erect barriers around big trees that shade their barn and shelters. Supposedly someone at some time had a goat die from tannin poisoning and that caused oak to be put on every list of "poisonous to goats." For this reason I am curious as to why folks think that oak is poisonous to ponies. If it is in fact true, then we really do have a serious problem!


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Just a few comments:

Yup, you will need a couple of hot wires inside that woven wire fence. Pony butts will have those posts bent and wire mangled really fast. Friends and I always laugh. We can tell a property that has horses almost immediately. The daily wear and tear on buildings, fences and land is epic. Think of them as free-roaming, highly destructive bulldozers - with a buzzsaw attached to the front blade. Another good reason for the hot wire is that horses just LOVE to get legs caught in woven wire in an attempt to amputate their feet and limbs. 

It doesn't look like you have any pasture grass, which for ponies is probably really good. They are so prone to laminitis (founder) that feeding hay year-round is a safer option. And you sure don't want ponies getting anywhere near alfalfa for the same reason. You won't be able to keep them with the goats because of this.

Ponies need to be used regularly. The best ponies are kid's ponies that spend all day messing with them...basically never give the ponies a moment's peace. If your grandkids don't live close, and are only going to ride the ponies on weekends or visits, they won't stay broke for long. You really want safe ponies for the kids. And adults can't ride ponies. One way to keep a pony from thinking he's in charge of things is to get ponies that are also broke to drive. Then YOU can drive them during the week, and keep their little heads screwed on straight. Ponies CAN pull adults in a cart without a problem, and the discipline of driving keeps their little pony feet on the "path of righteousness" so to speak.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

I looked it up again. It seems to be one of those maddening "it depends" type deals. It's the tannins in these trees. They are poisonous to cattle in the wilt stage, but not otherwise. When I moved my cows into a new pasture that contains a burn pile, my friend Seth (who's pretty, uh, relaxed about most things) was adamant about ensuring that all the oak in the pile was dry because I have his bull running with those cows.

My quick perusal of stuff posted on Google revealed that the acorns and leaves can cause kidney and liver problems in horses. Most horses leave them alone, but some can become addicted to them to the point of not eating hay or grass. Cherry is not common here unless it's deliberately planted . I've had a single oak in a couple of my pastures and never had a issue. So I really don't know how realistic the risk is, but I thought I'd mention it because the lot is so heavily wooded. Maybe one of the experts here can weigh in?


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

Alder said:


> Just a few comments:
> 
> 
> 
> Ponies need to be used regularly. The best ponies are kid's ponies that spend all day messing with them...basically never give the ponies a moment's peace. If your grandkids don't live close, and are only going to ride the ponies on weekends or visits, they won't stay broke for long. You really want safe ponies for the kids. And adults can't ride ponies. One way to keep a pony from thinking he's in charge of things is to get ponies that are also broke to drive. Then YOU can drive them during the week, and keep their little heads screwed on straight. Ponies CAN pull adults in a cart without a problem, and the discipline of driving keeps their little pony feet on the "path of righteousness" so to speak.


And amen to this. Another reason for a slightly larger pony - a small adult can get on and have a "come to Jesus" with the critter. I'm 5'2'' and 110 pounds, and regularly get on our loaner pony. My boss does the same with her schooling ponies. I got used as a crash test dummy when I was a teen because I was small enough to ride all the green broke ponies


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Needless to say, this is VERY helpful stuff!! Thank you! 
The bucks who were the occupants a year ago of the area we are considering for the pony(s) "removed" all the young trees in the 100x100 paddock - there are still (without actually counting) probably ten BIG white oaks (mostly). We could reasonably remove the leaves and most of the acorns each fall while still maintaining those trees for shade (we use a professional leaf blower to clear some of the "lawn" area around the house and also the veggie garden area). That would not be too big a task. HOWEVER, the 2 acres outside the paddock where the pony(s) could roam would not be easy to maintain free of leaves and acorns in particular...not sure what we have here...I will talk to Shannon at the feed store and get her opinion of the oak problem. I can say with certainty that I have seen horses (and a few ponies) on heavily treed land around here...but never paid much attention to what the owners were doing about fall clean up...if anything. Cherry is very common here...however, we cleared out all cherry trees in the fenced areas and we keep it out due to the goats...they cannot eat the wilted leaves either...kills 'em.
While the 1) fencing is very solvable 2) and I am feeling really good about being able to handle the hay situation 3) not having rich pasture looks to be a real plus 4) the oak is problematic for sure...needs more research...probably local 5) I know for sure I am not going to volunteer to be the "crash dummy!" That is a young woman's game and I am long past that stage of life!!! I do like the idea of a pony trained to line lead and pull a cart and I am not at all adverse to doing both on a regular basis. My goat girls and my Pyrs love me because I love them and enjoy spending time strolling with them and talking to them...they have clobbered me a few times, but not because I volunteered!! It was more about getting between them and the tender bushes growing at the creek side.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

bergere said:


> LOL Just wait... you will see.
> 
> I have goats and sheep too... they are not as hard on fencing as even a miniature horse is.


I would have to disagree.

No damage at all from the ponies but the goats thats a entirely different story.

Even a friend with mini's and ponies has no damage from them but lots from the sheep and goats.

The mini's and ponies dont care a hoot about the fence but the goats and sheep are always messing with it, standing on it rubbing, trying to nibble through it and the list goes on.....


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Great! Those are the ponies we want!! LOL. Which way it goes, we can handle that, I think. I am wondering, we have a friend who raises miniature appalosa's (sp?). They are absolutely beautiful and cost a small fortune! She bought 2 Nubians from us two years ago...I have not talked to her because of just starting this and also because I have been stuck on "pony for kids." Maybe miniature horses should be considered? OR is the lack of
good horse pasture a problem then????


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> One thing....you keep saying small ponies. How long do you want your grandkids to be able to ride them? If more than a year or more, you can't gt very small ponies or the kids will quickly outgrow them. Please consider a larger pony breed, one the children can safely ride at a young age, but they can grow up on the pony, too. 12 hands is a good size.


A 300lb 10 hand Shetland pony can carry up to 80lbs of dead weight no problem. Shetlands bodies are meant for carrying a lot weight wise. My 9 year old can ride that 10 hand pony to work cows for a couple of hours. Its a blast to watch the pony as she is having so much fun.

A smaller pony is a lot less intimidating for little folks. I much prefer a 10 hand pony for smaller children rather than the 12 hand pony as its easier for me to walk alongside when needed.

I have seen ponies come in from ( from thousands of acres) with over a year off and get right to work. All they need to know if the human is boss but as to forgetting stuff? Nope. Too smart for that.

Grew up hearing horror stories of Shetland ponies from my mom. I think the Shetlands must have figured out my mom for a human with a yellow streak down her back LOL And I just laugh.There are times when I am working with 6 ponies and wonder what problems could my mom have had with just one??? I do know that my mom sold that pony to friends and their dd adored that pony.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

This sounds very familiar! Different folks, different experiences! I appreciate hearing (reading) all of this. We know from our dogs, goats and even the chickens that one animal is not the same as another...even if they look exactly alike. Even the goat kids are all different. We HOPE to luck out and find just the right pony...knowing full well that even that pony will come with quirks (or will DEVELOP them!) that are annoying or troublesome, etc. I have not ruled out Shetlands for sure! I do believe that I have ruled out anything over 12 hands. Thanks again!!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

dozedotz said:


> This sounds very familiar! Different folks, different experiences! I appreciate hearing (reading) all of this. We know from our dogs, goats and even the chickens that one animal is not the same as another...even if they look exactly alike. Even the goat kids are all different. We HOPE to luck out and find just the right pony...knowing full well that even that pony will come with quirks (or will DEVELOP them!) that are annoying or troublesome, etc. I have not ruled out Shetlands for sure! I do believe that I have ruled out anything over 12 hands. Thanks again!!


What would be great is if you kind a pony that has been outgrown by some loving pony crazed kids. 

The 1 pony we borrow the gal who own her has only had her about 4 years. She had no clue as to her past. So we get to use her and find she reins and possible drives ( haven't hooked her to a cart yet... just ground driven). That pony has never forgotten what she was taught


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it would be worth its weight in gold to find exactly that pony! We have the time and the interest. Hopefully, we have enough contacts that will lead us to exactly that pony. It should be fun and entered into with just that idea: it is fun! I will certainly keep you all posted and will no doubt have questions as we go forward.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

In my experience, oak isn't much of an issue. I have always had oaks around and never had an issue. I have had horses who discovered the acorns, but still had no problems. I think it is one of those things that technically can be a problem, but it is rare.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, that is what I have come to believe with goats, too. Still, it is good to know that the problem exists so that you are not completely caught off guard if something does develop. In the back of my mind I am thinking this will NOT be a deterrent to us...but it does need more investigation with locals who own horses/ponies and it is one of those things we will "be aware of" if you know what I mean. Right now we are having really nasty weather...freezing rain, then sudden 50 plus days, wind blowing up all of a sudden...just crazy mixes of temps. We have NEVER had pneumonia with our goats...but we are sure aware of the conditions that often precipitate it and we are checking to be sure everyone is dry and draft free!!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If I remember correctly, about 20% of the horses diet needs to be oak in order for it to be a problem. I go past a couple of ponies almost daily that are in a field that's almost all oak. And, they've been in there for years w/no problem.

Plus, if you have the white oaks, they're not as much of a problem as red oaks. White oaks don't have as much tannin in them.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We have white oaks primarily...but we also have red oak and post oak that I know of and probably some others in smaller quantities. This is dry, open woodland typical of the Ozarks in Missouri and it is loaded with oak, dogwood and hickory trees! Along creek beds there are lots of other MO. natives, but the shallow soil and droughty climate lends itself beautifully to OAKS! Did a little reading online today regarding this same topic and found an article (among others that were NOT so terrifying) from The Mail (Brits) regarding 50 forest ponies that died due to eating a bumper crop of acorns. They have a problem yearly, but it usually does not result in so many ponies dying because the mast is not so great in most years and because they use pigs (brought in for the purpose) to eat the acorns before the ponies can! Apparently the ponies love the acorns, but the acorns do not love them. I'm thinking that keeping the ponies confined to the 100x100 paddock in the fall, keeping the paddock swept up of leaves and acorns on a regular basis and frankly, letting the goats onto the 2 acres to eat the leaves and acorns from say late Sept thru early Dec should do the trick. Obviously, we may find it unnecessary due to these yet to be purchased ponies not even liking acorns...but it might solve a problem if it develops.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

TheFarmerMommy said:


> And amen to this. Another reason for a slightly larger pony - a small adult can get on and have a "come to Jesus" with the critter. I'm 5'2'' and 110 pounds, and regularly get on our loaner pony. My boss does the same with her schooling ponies. I got used as a crash test dummy when I was a teen because I was small enough to ride all the green broke ponies


This. This. A thousand times this.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

If your DIL has horse experience she should be able to answer a lot of your questions.

If you can keep goats well, you can keep a pony well. My sister's pony (and our three minis) was fed the same horse grade alfalfa our other horses ate. We just made sure they were fed an appropriate amount and got plenty of exercise.

I come from a family that raised purebred Arabs. My first horse was a small Quarter Horse, as far as I can remember he was an absolute doll. I started riding at three, horses are in my blood. I currently reside in town and my horses are 700 miles away and my heart aches for it.

My sister's first horse was a Shetland pinto. The pony was an evil genius. She was sweet as pie so long as an adult was around, but when my sister tried to handle the pony on her own, the pony did as she pleased. She wasn't bad, she just needed a rider that could make her behave. My sister loves horses but is perfectly happy to borrow someone else's for the six or so times a year that she rides.

I think part of the difference is my horse was a small horse and I never handled him myself, my sisters pony was a small pony and my sister handled her alone (an adult was always present but not always hands on) quite often.

My mother just procured a horse for my son to ride when he visits over the summer. I requested a small horse and she found an Arab/Welsh cross and according to reports from my mom can be stubborn at times but otherwise is a doll.

Like a lot of human/animal interaction - the experience of the human and the level of training of the animal are major factors in the outcome.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Chufrer, I have a Welsh Arab cross as well. I got her when I was doing pony rides. Right now, she's not doing anything and I haven't had the time to work w/her much lately. Sometimes, she's just too smart for her own good. 

Dozedotz, the problem I see w/your fence is it's not made for horses. They can get a foot stuck in it and get injured pretty badly. It might be OK for them-I know people that have that type of fencing, but as a precaution I'd go w/the electric.

And just a FYI for anyone that doesn't know, post oak is a type of white oak. The way you can tell the white oaks from the red oaks is to look at the leaves. If the lobes are rounded, it's a member of the white oak family. If it has bristles on the lobes, it's a member of the red oak family.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

mrs whodunit said:


> I would have to disagree.
> 
> No damage at all from the ponies but the goats thats a entirely different story.
> 
> ...


You are very lucky then, because mine and a lot of my friends horses love rubbing on the fence, specially during the spring and Fall shedding.

My sheep are running from 150 to 250lbs... they do rub on the one fence line in their pasture, that isn't hot wired... will have to fix that soon.

I ended up with my goats because they would scale a 6' tall fence in nothing flat, the people that had them before... couldn't keep them in a pen.
They tested my hot wire,, and now won't go any where near the fencing.

Up front, when I was just getting that pasture dealt with.. even with all the nice scratching trees... there was pony sized butt indentations in the fencing.. even as tightly has we have it stretched. Got the hot wire run as fast as I could on that.

All of my animals are very respectful of hot wire.. saves me a lot of needless work.

I have miniature Horses and Icelandics. 

Wouldn't recommend on anyone riding the A sized Miniature Horses, they are just too small.
More stout, B or traditional American Shetland if trained properly can be a good lead line pony for children.
I find American Shetlands no longer have the weight carrying ability like their ancestors had. They are much too refined.

If you want something you can ride, and so can the children... a very well trained Icelandic, Fjord, Haflinger would be something to look into.
They won't out grow these breeds.

The larger pony/horse, very well trained will be a little more spendy, but worth it.

Here is a video and young children on well trained Icelandics.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XGmMY6M4vg[/ame]

The Fjord Mare from years ago, and my then young niece.




















For the Oak trees.. I have them here, they are all over the place and no way to have any pastures without the leaves and so on in them. I am just keeping my fingers crossed, there will be no issues.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful children in that video! The ponies are pretty cute, too! 
Again, much appreciate the opinions from all of you and the "whys" about how you reached those opinions. This much I KNOW about me, my family and the ponies (just 
because I know us) 1) We have no problem with the hot wire...we will not install it ourselves...we will have Mr. Green who built the fencing for us handle that...so that I feel it will be done correctly 2) No way am I interested in riding the pony (nor is my husband!) and my DIL has no interest either (I checked) She does know how to ride and enjoys riding, but she does not consider herself any kind of even basic "expert" on horse/pony care. We are ALL novices. 3) We will definitely be interested in procuring the sweetest pony(s) on earth and we will take our time finding that (those) ponies!! Trust me. 4) The pony(s) will get the best care and tack that we can find and afford and we will definitely make every effort to be sure that who we are trusting with their health and welfare are well informed, honest folks. We are not without sources and resources. 5) I will continue to "read up" on this forum and elsewhere to help me understand what these animals need from us to keep them sound and happy...but no doubt we will make mistakes. 
Anyone who loves the animals that they SERVE knows that new people are going to NOT understand what the animals MIGHT do or suffer. Our very first hand raised, very expensive buckling developed scours almost immediately after arriving here. We totally 
had overfed the little darling who we loved with all our hearts!! This was after TWO YEARS of studying goats, Nubians in particular!! LOL. He is fine and survived our "tender care" without any long lasting damage because we did know who to call and they knew what to do! This leads me to the most important thing I believe about what we are going to do about the pony(s): 6) The pony(s) will be purchased with small, young children in mind...not future riders or adult riders. The animals will be in good health, well trained, mild in disposition and accustomed to children. We will make every effort to "keep up" their training when the children are not present...short of riding them! I doubt that we will ever "re home" them after they have served their purpose for our family. However, if we do, we will make every effort to see that their next owner is a good one.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

You sound like very sound minded people who will make good decisions in the future about which pony, how large or small it is, and will care for it very well. 

12 hands high is 48 inches tall at the wither. A very doable size for any age child, and easy enough to handle for beginners. And an easy size to find that is already broke and riding. Any way you go, I wish you the best. You do sound like good pony people


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

One other thing to consider, if you have goats, is that when the kids are small, a large wether can easily carry 40-50 pounds. Back when I had pack alpines, I would plop neighborhood toddlers down on my pack goats, on a pack frame, and lead them around. Amuses the kids, (and amuses the parents), is probably safer than a pony (goats are less likely to spook over stupid stuff and aren't capable of really serious bites or kicks), and goats are vastly cheaper to keep.

Oh -- on your fencing, that 4" field fencing can be a real issue with horses. A pony kicks it, their feet can go right through it, then get stuck. A goat stuck in a fence will generally stand there and scream until you rescue it, but they don't panic. Horses typically flip out and try to commit suicide when they're stuck. I've seen a horse tear its own foot off in a panic. 

2X4 "no climb" horse fencing is what you want. Or lots and lots and LOTS of hot wire to keep the horse off that fence.

If you do get a pony, I heartily agree with getting a pony big enough for an adult to climb on. That way, you can have the pony professionally trained by an adult trainer, and tuned up as necessary by an adult. (One of the best horses I've ever ridden was a 12 hand POA/Welsh cross. She was an A rated hunter/jumper when she was younger, her owner competed nationally on her. Anyone could ride her -- little kids, large adults. She was a little tank of a mare -- solid muscle, short little legs, big horse body.)


----------

